# Two of my photos are going to be used in a yearlong billboard campaign...



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 24, 2006)

I am an Advertising Account Executive for a local ad firm, client needed a photo shoot done and I decide I could pull it off.  

Well, I guess I did cause she signed off on two photos for use in the campaign.  

I think I am in the right business to promote my photos and such to various advertising people.....now if only I could get the photo business to pay as well as the Ad Manager business I would be happy he he.....I think once the billboards make it up, I will take photos of them and then post them up here.


----------



## dewey (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad you got your work published... I'm with you - as soon as I can get my photo business to pay like the software development industry I'll be right behind you!


----------



## morydd (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd be hapy to get my photo business to pay like recycling cans I find in the alley.


----------



## markc (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## craig (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrats on the account and especially the billboard. Let us know how you billed for the photo rights. I bid for a shot on the side of a bus. 200 dollars for the shot and a negotiable fee of 3 to 5 thousand for the rights. I think that kind of exposure should be compensated for. I lost the bid, but I don not think I was too far off.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 25, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> Congrats on the account and especially the billboard. Let us know how you billed for the photo rights. I bid for a shot on the side of a bus. 200 dollars for the shot and a negotiable fee of 3 to 5 thousand for the rights. I think that kind of exposure should be compensated for. I lost the bid, but I don not think I was too far off.


 

$250 for the shoot, and about $360 per month in advertising commissions......

it was for a Teppan and Sushi place, so I also get "taken care of" whenever I want to eat there.


----------



## zx3guy2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice  and congrats!!!!  Do post shots when they are up!!!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats so cool.  I can't wait till you post your photos of them.  What is the advertising for?


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 25, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Thats so cool. I can't wait till you post your photos of them. What is the advertising for?


 

basic promotion of an upscale teppan and sushi place....the photos are of two of their teppan chefs.


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 26, 2006)

Jeepnut28 said:
			
		

> $250 for the shoot, and about $360 per month in advertising commissions......
> 
> it was for a Teppan and Sushi place, so I also get "taken care of" whenever I want to eat there.


 
Oh man am I jealous!  I'd love to get compensated with sushi (not to mention $).  Congrats


----------



## craig (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Of course the client thought I was on glue when I gave him my bid. Then I got worried that I came in too high. Like I say I stuck to my guns. Now I am glad I did.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 26, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Of course the client thought I was on glue when I gave him my bid. Then I got worried that I came in too high. Like I say I stuck to my guns. Now I am glad I did.


 
I do see alot of potential in the exposure I will get when the campaign goes up...as a friend of mine who lives in Denver and is a pro says "I am just waiting to be discovered".


----------



## zx3guy2000 (Oct 26, 2006)

Craig or Jeepnut

Just curious on how one would find out about things like this??  (Putting in a bid for a company that are looking for photo's for advertising purposes???)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 26, 2006)

zx3guy2000 said:
			
		

> Craig or Jeepnut
> 
> Just curious on how one would find out about things like this?? (Putting in a bid for a company that are looking for photo's for advertising purposes???)
> 
> Thanks!!


 

i get most of my photo leads from being in the ad business and working with clients in the design of campaigns.......if they need to hire a photographer for an ad, and I think I am capable of it, i mention to them that I shoot sometimes...........

honestly if I were looking for commercial business and I wasnt in the ad business I would probably do some door to door cold calling and other shameless self promotion........first and foremost I am an outside salesperson so networking and cold calling comes easy to me.  I can give you more tips if you give me an idea of what your marketing goals are.


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2006)

Again spill some details and we can help further. Generally figure out a reasonable hour and or day rate. Include post processing time and materials used. Rights and usage fees depend on how much exposure the images will get.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 27, 2006)

I was just contacted by one of our other Account Executives here.  He needs a photo of a southwestern style home for use in another ad.  He asked if I can handle it.....I think I will try to shoot something this weekend.


----------



## craig (Oct 28, 2006)

Of course shoot the house during the magic hour maybe fill in the shadows with a flash or bounce card.


----------



## zx3guy2000 (Oct 28, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> Again spill some details and we can help further. Generally figure out a reasonable hour and or day rate. Include post processing time and materials used. Rights and usage fees depend on how much exposure the images will get.


 

Well I'm not at the level to be trying to sell my photography abilites yet... but I'm looking at getting into Wedding/Engagement photography, and possibly other areas if the situation arises!  

I was just curious about how one would go about shooting for ad agencies!  

But like I said.... I'm still new at this, and still developing my eye for the perfect shot!! hehehe!!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 6, 2006)

well here they are.....:


----------



## craig (Nov 7, 2006)

The first shot is fun! The second shot kind of seems like a spatula in the face. Slightly awkward.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 7, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> The first shot is fun! The second shot kind of seems like a spatula in the face. Slightly awkward.


 
agreed...the first shot is my favorite.....that was the LAST shot I took at the shoot...go figure it was the winner.  

over 200 shots to get these two, and I still think I could of done better...........

remember though, these are the shots the client picked.........


----------



## zx3guy2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job, and good luck on the next one!!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Nov 8, 2006)

that's really great to hear.  I just ate at a place like that this weekend, and I'll tell ya, after seeing the bill I wouldn't have mind being "taken care of" hehe.

I wish I had the opportunities that you have.  I'm slowing working on my craft so that I can show off some picture and eventually start making a little cash on the side (to supply my lust for glass)


----------

